# I've had Cancer will it mess my chances in the medicals



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi to all

I am new to this although I have been reading most of the threads and found them to be informative as well as helpful. 
We were in the process of emigrating to Australia in Feb when I got diagnosed with Breast cancer. I have had my ops done and they have successfully removed all of it. I have 4 weeks of Radiotherapy treatment to do as a preventative for the future. I will be on some medication for the next 5 years (tablet every day). Can someone pls advise if they know whether our 457 visa will be denied because I had Cancer even though I am in the clear. Any advice will be appreciated as I will be submitting my meds again in August.

Thanks

Satty


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> Hi to all
> 
> I am new to this although I have been reading most of the threads and found them to be informative as well as helpful.
> We were in the process of emigrating to Australia in Feb when I got diagnosed with Breast cancer. I have had my ops done and they have successfully removed all of it. I have 4 weeks of Radiotherapy treatment to do as a preventative for the future. I will be on some medication for the next 5 years (tablet every day). Can someone pls advise if they know whether our 457 visa will be denied because I had Cancer even though I am in the clear. Any advice will be appreciated as I will be submitting my meds again in August.
> ...


Hi there,

first, I am so sorry to hear about your cancer but I am glad it has been fixed.

second, welcome to the forum.

We are at the stage of waiting for our visa to be issued, we have the medicals completed and finalised,

5 years ago my wife was diagnosed with ovarian cancer and we were concerned that it might get in the way of the medicals, when we asked the visa bureau our agents they told us that once you have been given the all clear you have as much chance of getting cancer as the next person so it will not get in the way of your medicals but you will have to submit doctors notes from your case along with the meds

hope this helps

weelee


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Satty:

I don't think the Medicals should affect the decision for a 457. Since you would need to have Private Insurance and not rely on the AU Medicare or public health system it would not be a factor. As Weelee said the medical check will basically look for an 'all clear'.

Good luck 



sattystevens said:


> Hi to all
> 
> I am new to this although I have been reading most of the threads and found them to be informative as well as helpful.
> We were in the process of emigrating to Australia in Feb when I got diagnosed with Breast cancer. I have had my ops done and they have successfully removed all of it. I have 4 weeks of Radiotherapy treatment to do as a preventative for the future. I will be on some medication for the next 5 years (tablet every day). Can someone pls advise if they know whether our 457 visa will be denied because I had Cancer even though I am in the clear. Any advice will be appreciated as I will be submitting my meds again in August.
> ...


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

weelee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> first, I am so sorry to hear about your cancer but I am glad it has been fixed.
> 
> ...


Hiya Weelee,

Thank you for your reply. I'm glad that our wife's ok now. I was getting concerned as when I spoke to the Migration Agent he wasn't too sure what the chances were and did say that the Aus Health Dept will make the final decision and that all I needed to do was submitt all the reports. I am in "remission", not too sure what that actually means but when I spoke to the Macmillan Nurse she said that I had Cancer and now it's gone. But I will need to have Radiotherapy, medicine and yearly follow-ups for 5 yrs as a preventative for the future. I spoke with the Meds Panel Doc's Secreatary who advised that my x-ray was clear as was my bloods and that I didn't need further examination but to submitt the reports and that they will then send them off and it'll be a case of waiting...... fingers X'd. 

Where in OZ are you going? We'll be based in QLD.

Satty xx


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Satty:
> 
> I don't think the Medicals should affect the decision for a 457. Since you would need to have Private Insurance and not rely on the AU Medicare or public health system it would not be a factor. As Weelee said the medical check will basically look for an 'all clear'.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you Amaslam,

Does this mean that if my 457 passes with flying colours there shouldn't be that much probs when it comes to applying for PR. Or do they scrutinse more.

Satty xx


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

They do scrutinise more for PR, so I can't say what the decision will be then. If the cancer is still in remission and no current ongoing therapy it shouldn't affect a PR decision. 



sattystevens said:


> Thank you Amaslam,
> 
> Does this mean that if my 457 passes with flying colours there shouldn't be that much probs when it comes to applying for PR. Or do they scrutinse more.
> 
> Satty xx


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

amaslam said:


> They do scrutinise more for PR, so I can't say what the decision will be then. If the cancer is still in remission and no current ongoing therapy it shouldn't affect a PR decision.



Hiya,
The only ongoing therapy I would be having is a tablet for the next 5 years which is a hormone suppressant tablet. I'll probably have to have an injection every 3 months for about a year as well and then thats it. But if I'm paying for my medicine and there is no strain on the Australia's Public Health System, hopefully there won't be a problem. 

Thanks
Satty xx


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hiya to all,

Thought I'll give a bit more of an update. I've started the course of Zoladex injections (once a month) hormone suppressants for the ovaries. Very up and down with mood swings. Was told that it takes a couple of weeks for everything to normally settle. the injections are mainly to see how I'll cope on having my ovaries removed as even though I'm in remission and taking Tamoxifen to suppress the hormones, apparantly the brain makes the hormones in the ovaries work twice as hard so can still end up with cancer again. Wish they gave the option of having the ovaries removed when I went for my breast surgery would have saved time as well as cut down NHS costs. Going to have a week of enjoying the lovely sunny weather..... yes, at present in UK we have a heat wave, before I start my Radiotherapy. Not too sure what the effects are going to be as I've heard mixed reviews but when I look around and see others that are in a far worse situation I thank God every day. 5 more weeks before I can put the rest of the medicals in and then off they go to be assessed. Can't wait, we've had so many obstacles and bad luck that I'm starting to think is it a sign that we're not meant to go.......A cash buyer wanted to buy our house, 2 weeks later when we agreed to take it off the market on the condition that they paid their deposit he backed out as his funds were all tied up...... yet previously he wanted to move within a 1-2 months. How weird was that even the estate agents were baffled. Still fingers crossed things might start running smoother. Will update you once I start my Radiotherapy, for now keep smiling  Sattyxx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Good luck with the radiotherapy. A friend here in Oz has just finished all her treatments and been given the all clear :thumb:

Our house sale fell through twice and one when the buyer was about to put down a deposit of 50 GBP! We had the packers in a few days before the contract had been signed. So keep positive and you'll find a buyer.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Good luck with the radiotherapy. A friend here in Oz has just finished all her treatments and been given the all clear :thumb:
> 
> Our house sale fell through twice and one when the buyer was about to put down a deposit of 50 GBP! We had the packers in a few days before the contract had been signed. So keep positive and you'll find a buyer.
> 
> ...


Thanx Karen, I'm slowly seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, just a few roadblocks on the way. You poor thing, that must have been stressful for a buyer to pull out just b4 the packers were coming. I would have freaked out.... stress level would have gone thru the roof. I could see this being a story to tell round the BBQ. Did you ever feel that maybe you'd taken on too much with trying to emigrate as sometimes it feels overwhelming as if we're in a dream state. Maybe it's trying to emigrate with 2 kids, selling the house as well as coping with the treatment but was just wondering did anyone else feel like this. I know people have talked that they feel as if they're in a "holiday period" for the first 1-2 years when they get there until reality hits that they're here to stay. Satty xx


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

*New Update*

Hiya All...... Guess what... I've finished my Radiotherapy, yipee :clap2:

Major hurdle out of the way. It was a very tiring and emotional 4 weeks, being an Indian I've had the chance to experience sunburn extremely close up, so very tender and sore but I'm very grateful for weelee and his OH and their pep talks. Thanks for always saying the right things. xx

Now we're ready to join the rest of you guys with the waiting period for visa. Will be going on Monday to drop last of reports for medicals. Been told they should get signed off Thursday and couriered on Friday and then it's waiting.... 

Thanks to all of you for your support during my illness and can't wait to be "normal" again.

xx Satty


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> Hiya All...... Guess what... I've finished my Radiotherapy, yipee :clap2:
> 
> Major hurdle out of the way. It was a very tiring and emotional 4 weeks, being an Indian I've had the chance to experience sunburn extremely close up, so very tender and sore but I'm very grateful for weelee and his OH and their pep talks. Thanks for always saying the right things. xx
> 
> ...


WELCOME BACK, we are glad its all over

weelee


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations Satty :cheer2:

Now that's behind you the rest of this will seem easy - hopefully


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Satty, hope your feeling better and best of luck for the future!! go get your visa girl!!!ellisax


----------



## 7062 (Jan 7, 2010)

HI Satty

Really glad everything went well for you in the end and you got your visa. My family are in a similar position as my husband has suffered cancer in the past also. Can you advise if you used an agent and if so who you used? 

Many thanks

L


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi L,

I'm so sorry for your husbands illness and hope that it's all behind him.We had an agent via Marks company, they're based in Melbourne and are called Ernst & Young. They were very good. I had to wait til I had finished all my treatments so that I could get my medical records showng all done. My medicals went for a further review with the medical officer and after 2 weeks was told they had passed without any comebacks. Even though I'm still on medication for the next 4 yrs and need to do breast screening yearly. All-in-all it went smoothly. If there's anything I can help or try and give you advice on pls let me know. I don't think they penalise you on medicals so long as you can show that you've had the required treatments and won't be burdening their medical expenses.
xx


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

I have closed this thread as the old responses may no longer be valid - better to either post in a new thread, or use a more recent similar thread.


----------

